# How many players in the draft will be all-stars within 3 years?



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

I can't believe Jahlil Okafor is at the top 5 pick.

My pick for all-stars within 3 years:

Karl-Anthony Towns (PF/C, Kentucky, Fr., 19, 7-0, 248)

D'Angelo Russell PG/SG, Ohio State, Fr., 19, 6-5, 193)

Kristaps Porzingis (PF, Sevilla/International, 19, 7-0, 230)

Mario Hezonja (SG/SF, Barcelona/International, 20, 6-8, 200)

Emmanuel Mudiay (PG, Guangdong/International, 19, 6-5, 200)


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Within 3 years? I am leaning towards none, but I guess if I had to choose one it would be Mudiay... assuming that Ty Lawson gets traded very soon.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Okafor because he's in the East and can score


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Nance Jr


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

ATLien said:


> Okafor because he's in the East and can score


I just worry that the frontcourt he plays in will be suddenly overloaded if Embiid ever gets healthy.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> I just worry that the frontcourt he plays in will be suddenly overloaded if Embiid ever gets healthy.


That's a giant if.

Oops, not saying he will be an all-star. I think none make it within 3 years, but of all the rookies, he has the best chance IMO.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Okafor and Mudiay are the only locks for All-Star berths over the course of their careers.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Porn Player said:


> Okafor and Mudiay are the only locks for All-Star berths over the course of their careers.


If we're talking over the course of their careers, I think Towns has a pretty good shot along with Hezonja.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Porn Player said:


> Okafor and Mudiay are the only locks for All-Star berths over the course of their careers.



Russell will be an All-Star. Too many Lakers fans worldwide for him not to get voted in at some point in his career.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

RollWithEm said:


> If we're talking over the course of their careers, I think Towns has a pretty good shot along with Hezonja.


Towns was my 3rd choice, but I don't think he's a lock to be an All-Star. I don't know if he will be that dominant, nor am I certain that he will be the best player on his team. 



Basel said:


> Russell will be an All-Star. Too many Lakers fans worldwide for him not to get voted in at some point in his career.


He has to be good to stay a Laker. I'm not certain of that happening.


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

Okafor is the only one I would bet money on. Considering the East's big man situation, possibly even in year 1.

I could see Towns maybe in 6-7 years, though probably never for Minnesota. Winslow has a good shot as Miami improves. 

Don't like Russell's chances in the West.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Porn Player said:


> He has to be good to stay a Laker. I'm not certain of that happening.



What makes you uncertain?


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Russell is going to be a disappointment. He will not be the 2nd best player in this draft class.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I feel like this was the draft that 2014 was supposed to be. We had half the league tanking in 2014 and people were turning down good, rotation level players for late first rounders. That draft was so overrated.

I can't believe how many 7 footers this draft had. I think this will end up being one of those historic draft classes.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

RollWithEm said:


> I just worry that the frontcourt he plays in will be suddenly overloaded if Embiid ever gets healthy.


Luckily there's no fear of Groel Odbiid getting healthy.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Im not going to predict a single one within 3 years.

My picks in order of people that can potentially play at least 5 ASG games.

1) Okafor
2) Russell (russell has been my pick for best player of the draft since day 1 but he is not 7 feet)
3) Mudiay
4) Porzingis 
5) Hezonja
6) Towns

I like Towns a lot, don't get me wrong. I would of taken him with the third pick. I just don't really see any of his skills being far above average offensively. Centers don't really get voted in on defense unless they're dominant or have very weak competition.

Guys like Winslow, Frank, Payne I can also see making a game or two having great years on winning teams. But I don't see perennial berths.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

okafor and that is it because he gets points , by year 3 he probably is a 20 and 8 guy 

all stars down the road 
mudiay 
towns 
rashad vaughn
and maybe russell...for some reason i get this evan turner vibe off him,
and a flyer on robert upshaw who clearly has the ability but has been immature to this point.


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

Guards reach their stat peak earlier, so Russell and Mudiay may have the best stats in 3 years, maybe good enough to be selected. If Towns develops quickly on offense, he could get in within 3 years as well. Probably none will be all-stars that soon though.

Barring serious injuries I could see 6 or 7 players from this draft making it to the All-Star game at least once.

I could see Russell, Towns, Mudiay, Porzingis, and Okafor making multiple all-star appearances. I think Winslow and Hezonja both have a good shot. At least one or two players will surprise everyone to get in, and possibly one or two of the seven I mentioned will disappoint.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Thon Maker and Bwn Simmons in the 2016 draft. The Australian draft. 

Better start tanking now.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

I like Knicks #4 pick


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Okafor would be a top offensive option when on the floor right out of the gate for a very good NBA team. You put him on GSW and when he gets floor time he's getting plays run for him. He's truly gifted. In Philadelphia he's going to be a primary option, and his defensive shortcomings won't keep him off the floor. 

We all know there's no way this team overperforms - the front office will gut them first. But if they somehow did, I'd bet on Okafor making an all star team this season. As it is he's going to put up superficial borderline all star numbers on a very bad team.


----------

